# Noch einer auf Monitorsuche



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Mein alter Belinea o.display 4 24" scheint langsam den Geist aufzugeben (lässt zeitweise nicht immer direkt einschalten so das es gelegentlich mehrere Anläufe braucht).


Was brauche ich (gleichzeitig auch KO-Kriterium):
- Gamingmonitor der aber auch für den alltäglichen Einsatz taugt (Curved-Monitor ja/nein > hab keine Erfahrung damit) 
- Minimum 24"
- G-Sync
- Anschlüsse:
Monitore mit zwei Displayports auf den beiden G-Sync unterstützt wird wirds ja wahrscheinlich nicht geben, bräuchte also minimum noch einen zusätzlichen HDMI-Anschluss.


Sonstiges:
IPS-Panel wünschenswert
Auflösung egal 

Budget sind ~700Euro kann aber noch was drauflegen falls ein Monitor auf ganzer Linie überzeugt.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## 0ssi (13. August 2017)

LCD Monitore 27", 2560x1440 (WQHD), 144Hz, IPS, G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du hast das verpasst.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2017)

Hab ich nicht verpasst > bin Eidgenosse und deshalb wäre das Teil eh zu teuer gewesen.

Das besagte Predator scheint eh nicht gerade das beste Modell zu sein wenn man sich die Komentare durchliest.


----------



## 0ssi (13. August 2017)

Die haben alle das gleiche Panel drin also ist die Bildqualität bei Allen ähnlich gut/schlecht. Mal mehr, mal weniger Backlight Bleeding.
Aber da der Acer im Angebot deutlich günstiger war, kann man es als 200€ Schmerzensgeld sehen und besser damit leben als bei 700€.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. August 2017)

Du hast mich glaub ich nicht ganz richtig verstanden:
Für euch in DE ist der Monitor günstig > für mich als Schweizer ist das Angebot Dank Versandkosten und Zoll kaum ein Augenzwinkern wert.

Ich seh gerade das der Anbieter den Monitor eh nicht in Schweiz geliefert hätte. 



Aktuell tendiere ich zum Asus PG279Q


----------



## Dudeness (14. August 2017)

Falls du auf Gsync verzichten kannst (144 Hz sollten es vielleicht auch tun), dann: Eizo FS2735 Foris (27", 2560x1440) - Monitor - digitec

Habe seit kurzem den kleinen "Bruder" davon (Eizo Foris FG2421 Swiss Garantie (23.50", 1920x1080) - digitec) und bin begeistert (Anwendungsbereich: Gaming). 

Nachdem ich mich mehrere Monate mit dem Thema Gsync/FreeSync beschäftigt habe bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, noch 1-2 Jahre zu warten. Gsync 2 & FreeSync 2 stehen in den Startlöchern, im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr sollte es dann ausgereifte Monitor mit guten Displays und zu vernünftigen Preisen geben.

Aktuell bekommt man A) einen Gsync-Monitor mit TN-Panel für zu viel Geld  (Asus), oder B) mit IPS-Panel für noch viel mehr zu viel Geld und aktuell auf  100 Hz beschränkt. In unzähligen Kommentaren in diversen Foren berichten die Nutzer im Kanon, dass sie Backlight-Bleeding (IPS), eine schlechte Farbtreue und schlechte Blickwinkel haben (TN - Asus). Einige berichten wiederum davon, dass die Geräte mitunter sehr warm werden im Betrieb, andere hingegen von Pixelfehlern usw. Der Grundtenor hat mir letztendlich gezeigt, dass die Technik aktuell noch nicht ausgereift implementiert ist.

Zumal mein neuer Arbeitskollege ein ehemaliger CS:GO-Profispieler ist (Schweizer Nationalmannschaft) und mir den Monitor zum Gamen wärmstens ans Herz gelegt hat. Er selbst spielt mit einem 4 Jahre alten BENQ mit 120 Hz.


----------



## foldinghomealone (14. August 2017)

Ich nutze einen 55"-UHD-TV. Zum Counterstrike-Championshippen reicht er vielleicht nicht aber ich freu mich immer wie Schnitzel wenn ich Shadow Warrior 2 zocke, irgendeine Klippe runterhüpfe und mir's den Magen umdreht.


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Aktuell tendiere ich zum Asus PG279Q



Den hatte ich für meinen Schwager auch herausgesucht. Allerdings ist er dann doch beim Fernseher geblieben.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2017)

@Dudeness:
Auf G-Sync zu verzichten macht keinen Sinn bei meinen beiden Systemen.

Von 240Hz hätte ich wenig Nutzen da ich kein Fan von Shooter-Games bin und ich dafür die CPUs wechseln müsste.

Sind den diese IPS-Probleme wirklich so schlimm oder ist es nur Jammer auf hohem Niveau?

Ich könnte auch gut mit einem TN-Panel leben > ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Blickwinkelabhänigkeit schlechter sein soll als bei meinem 9,5 jährigen Belinea (wäre ein echtes Armutszeugnis).

Selbst mit FullHD-Auflösung sehe ich kein Problem.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2017)

Ja, ich denke schon, dass der Asus PG279Q wohl deinen Ansprüchen am ehesten genügen wird


----------



## foldinghomealone (15. August 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @Dudeness:
> Auf G-Sync zu verzichten macht keinen Sinn bei meinen beiden Systemen.
> 
> Von 240Hz hätte ich wenig Nutzen da ich kein Fan von Shooter-Games bin und ich dafür die CPUs wechseln müsste.


Was zockst du denn?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2017)

90% RPGs (aktuell Enderal)
Indie
Jump&Run
Rennspiele (Arcade wie auch Simulation)
Gelegentlich auch Click&Point

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (15. August 2017)

Hier mal mein Senf, da ich mich die letzten Wochen intensiv damit beschäftige und bereits einige hier hatte 

1. Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz (TN, WQHD, 114Hz, G-Sync)
Nach Kalibrierung über Nvidia Steuerung ein super Bild (weil der Monitor selbst keine gescheite Gamma Einstellung hat). Allerdings hat das Gerät ein extremes Problem mit Color Banding. Farbverläufe ins dunkle kann er nicht sauber darstellen, man hat dann schöne dicke Pixel auf dem Screen. Und nein, es lässt sich nicht selbst beheben, es liegt am Panel. Dunkle Spiele/Filme kann man also vergessen.

So sieht das aus:
color banding dell s2717dg - Google-Suche

2. Dell S2716DG (TN, WQHD, 114Hz, G-Sync)
Alles wie bei Nr. 1, nur das hier das Color Banding noch extremer ist. Warum das Gerät in allen Tests so super abscheidet ist mir ein Rätsel.

3. AOC AGON AG271QG (IPS, WQHD, 114Hz, G-Sync)
Bisher das Beste Gerät was ich hier hatte. Kein Color Banding, geile Farben und gestochen scharf. Leider ein wenig IPS Glow, aber damit hätte ich leben können. Bei meinem Modell was das Display schief eingesetzt, daher ging er zurück. Wenn das nicht gewesen wäre, hätte ich ihn behalten. Nur das OSD ist etwas altbacken, aber ansonsten ein Top Gerät.

4. ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q (IPS, WQHD, 114Hz, G-Sync)
Bild genau so gut wie beim AOC, allerdings hatte mein Modell mehrere Pixelfehler und ein extremes IPS Glow, daher wieder zurück.

5. Acer Predator XB271Hbmiprz ( TN, FullHD, 144 HZ, G-Sync)
Kein Color Banding und ein sauberes Bild, aber leider nur FullHd. Wenn man mal einen WQHD hatte, ist FullHD aus dem Rennen, daher ging er wieder zurück.

Hinweis:
- Alle TN (WQHD,144HZ, G-Sync) haben das gleiche Panel
- Alle IPS (WQHD,144HZ, G-Sync) haben das gleiche Panel

Heute werde ich mir den "Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz" (IPS, WQHD,144HZ, G-Sync) bestellen. 
Und noch ein Tipp: Am besten immer über Amazon bestellen, dort ist dir Rückabwicklung easy und man muss nicht 2 Wochen auf sein Geld warten. Zudem ist die Chance am höchsten, dass man ein Neugerät bekommt und kein Mehrfachrückläufer. Bei dem Asus hatte ich einen Rückläufer, den hatten bestimmt schon 10 Leute in den Händen. Allein die Verpackung war abartig, zudem noch Fingertatscher und Kratzer an der Rückseite.

Alles richtig Ätzend, aber ich bin mittlerweile soweit, das es mir scheiss egal ist wie oft ich so ein Ding retourniere, für 700 € erwarte ich zumindest ein halbwegs brauchbares Gerät.

Beste Grüße


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2017)

Hallo Belo79

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht. 


Wenn ich mir das Ganze so durchlese komme ich zu zwei möglichen Entscheidungen:
1. Sehr viel Geduld mitbringen und IPS-Monitore testen bis der richtig kommt.
2. Das Thema IPS auf später vertagen und mir ein Monitor mit TN-Panel besorgen.


----------



## Belo79 (15. August 2017)

Ich empfehle Dir Lösung Nummer 1. 
Bei TN macht das Color Banding alles kaputt. In dunklen Spielen oder Filme ist das der absolute Horror. Verstehe immer noch nicht, wie man sowas auf den Markt werfen kann. 

Mir hat jemand erzählt, dass bei dem Acer XB271HUbmiprz eine neue Revision der IPS Panels verbaut wird und sie dadurch nicht so problematisch sind. Aktuell gibt es da auch eine Cashbackaktion über 50 €. Werde meinen über Amazon ordern, da ich dort im Falle eines schlechten Gerätes eine Vorabtausch bekomme und nicht wochenlang ohne da stehe (der alte muss nur innerhalb 30 Tagen zurück gesendet werden).

Aber 700 € sind natürlich schon eine Ansage.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. August 2017)

Amazon ist für mich leider keine wirkliche Option (bin Schweizer):
Zum einen wird nicht alles in die Schweiz verschickt, Sendungen allgemein dauern dank der Grenze und zum anderen sind die Preis ein deutliches Stück höher als bei uns > Beispiel Asus PG279Q Amazon 799Euro vs Digitec ~700Euro


----------



## Belo79 (16. August 2017)

Zu Anfang wollte ich max. 500 € ausgeben...jetzt bin ich bei 700 €, und selbst da ist es schwer was gescheites zu finden!!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2017)

700€ ist natürlich schon ein Betrag, andererseits was bringt es noch mehr auszugeben? 
Die Monitore werden nur größer mit höherer Auflösung, Technik bleibt aber die Gleiche.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (16. August 2017)

Das stimmt...
So, habe heute den Acer bestellt, er soll morgen kommen, bin gespannt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. August 2017)

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. 


Bin selber echt am überlegen was ich jetzt machen soll:
Zum einen läuft ja mein Belinea noch und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit ihm > einziges kleines Manko ist das er in der unteren linken und rechten Ecke Lichthöfe von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung her hat und diese in dunklen Spielszenen bemerkbar sind.
Ich frag mich eh was die Entwickler in den letzten 10 Jahren im TN-Bereich getrieben haben > mein Belinea ist zwar nur ein 60Hz-Monitor aber Color Banding ist ihm völlig fremd. 

Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich auf die Suche nach einem mängelfreien IPS-Monitor gehen soll oder noch zuwarten bis meine Belinea ganz den Dienst quttiert (bis ich einen neuen Monitor habe, könnte ich in der Firma einen ausleihen) und hoffen das es in der Zwischenzeit der Qulitätstandart bei IPS nach oben geht.


----------



## Belo79 (17. August 2017)

So, Monitor ist da, leider hat er in der Mitte des Bildes einen dunklen Fleck ca. 3 x 3 mm. Vermutlich ein Staubeinschluss. Ersatzgerät ist bereits angefordert. 
Ansonsten sieht er gut aus, der IPS Glow hält sich auch in Grenzen, unten beim Logo eine Stelle, aber nichts störendes.

Dann auf ein neues


----------



## Belo79 (26. August 2017)

Neues Gerät ist bzgl. Ausleuchtung super und keinen Pixelfehler,allerdings kommt mit das Bild sehr unscharf vor. Einen Versuch gebe ich mir noch, diesmal mit Viewsonic,dann gebe ich es auf und hole mir zur Überbrückung einen billig TFT 24 zoll


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (26. August 2017)

Danke für die Info.

Ich für meinen Teil habe beschlossen abzuwarten was IPS anbelangt und das Ganze solange hinauszuzögern wie mein Belinea noch läuft.

Falls er demnächst den Geist aufgibt wird es sicher ein TN-Display und auf der Wunschliste stehen folgende Modelle:
Dell S2417DG
Dell S2717DG
Eventuell noch der Dell AW2518H > einerseits viel nutzen von 240Hz hätte ich zwar nicht andererseits frage ich mich ob meine beiden Systeme für die oberen beide Monitore überhaupt genug Power haben.


----------



## Jerem1ah (27. August 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> LCD Monitore 27", 2560x1440 (WQHD), 144Hz, IPS, G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Du hast das verpasst.



Hab mal geschaut den Deal gab es in den letzten paar Monaten 3 mal. Wenn er nochmal so billig wird dann wäre das für mich ein interessantes Angebot. Wie können die überhaupt so billig anbieten?  Nicht das sie mit dem Deal einfach nur die schlechten Panels loswerden wollen. 😅


----------



## Belo79 (27. August 2017)

Der Acer wäre für mich aufgrund der schlechten Schärfe keine Option mehr. TN kann man vergessen,die haben alle das gleiche Panel und schlimmes Color Banding,besonders der Dell,auf dem kann man keine dunklen Inhalte wiedergeben,es sieht grauenhaft aus.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterfly (27. August 2017)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Der Acer wäre für mich aufgrund der schlechten Schärfe keine Option mehr. TN kann man vergessen,die haben alle das gleiche Panel und schlimmes Color Banding,besonders der Dell,auf dem kann man keine dunklen Inhalte wiedergeben,es sieht grauenhaft aus.



Cool, IPS ist auch alles das gleiche Panel und dort hast du Probleme mit Backlight Bleeding, Staubeinschlüssen und Pixelfehlern. IPS sowie TN kann man vergessen, wenn man WQHD haben möchte und nicht robust ist und diverse Geräte durchtesten will.


----------



## Belo79 (28. August 2017)

Genau so sieht es aus, aber man hat wenigstens die Chance einen brauchbaren zu erhalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. September 2017)

Das Thema Monitorkauf lässt mich nicht in Ruhe aber je mehr ich hier im Forum mitlese desto unsicher werd ich was ich mir kaufen soll: 

VA streich ich schon mal komplett von der Liste > gibts anscheinend nicht mit G-Sync.

Was mich aktuell einwenig an IPS neben der Panellotterie stört, ist das man es in Kombination mit G-Sync erst ab 27" bekommt > ich frag mich ob 27" für mich nicht schon einfach zuviel des Guten ist da ich mit meinem 24" im 16:10-Format von der Grösse her zufrieden bin.
Andererseit scheint 27" bei meinem 80cm Abstand zwischen Augen und Monitor eine gute Grösse zu sein.


Von meinem bisherigen Favoriten Dell S2417DG hab ich mich übrigens verabschiedet > der Grund warum man bei ihm immer wieder über Color Banding liest, ist das bei ihm der Gama-Wert von Werk aus zu hoch eingestellt ist und Dell hat seltsamerweise keine entsprechende Option ins Menü integriert um den Gama-Wert anzupassen. 
Sicher könnte man den Gama auch über Nvidia-Steuerung anpassen, aber gewisse Spiele ignorieren ja diese Einstellungen.


Mein nächster Schritt wird sein das ich sobald wie möglich mal in ein bis zwei der grossen Ladenketten (Media Markt und Co.) gehe und mir IPS und TN mal im direkten Vergleich anschaue > mal schauen was mein persönlich Empfinden dazu sagt.


Ps.:
Zu AMD zu wechseln macht momentan für mich weder aus finazieller Sicht (ein G-Sync-Monitor ist günstiger als alle drei Nvidia-Karten zu ersetzten und auf Wakü umzubauen) noch aus Sicht der Effizents Sinn (bei Folding@Home hat AMD noch deutliches Optimierungspotential so das Nvida aktuell die bessere Wahl ist).


----------



## JoM79 (6. September 2017)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> VA streich ich schon mal komplett von der Liste > gibts anscheinend nicht mit G-Sync.


Wie meinen?
LCD-Monitore mit Panel: VA, Variable Synchronisierung: NVIDIA G-Sync Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

Danke für dir Info.

Interessant das meine beiden Haupthändler keinen einzigen der Monitore listen, aber so ne wirkliche Option sind sie für mich nicht > nur FullHD auf 27"?
Das stell ich mir ganz schön grobkörnig vor.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2017)

Kommt ganz auf deinen Sitzabstand, deine Augen und dein Empfinden an.
Ich komm mit FHD auf 32" zurecht.
WQHD mit VA und 144Hz+ nimmt ja erst langsam Fahrt auf.
Bei Gsync sieht es noch schlechter aus.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

Sitze ~80cm vom Monitor entfernt und empfinde 1920X1200 auf meinem 24" 16:10 schon als unter Grenze > bei 27" wird dieses Empfinden sicher nicht besser.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2017)

Dann solltest du auf jeden Fall WQHD nehmen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

Hatte ich eh vor auf WQHD zu setzten.
Die Frage ist nur noch welche Paneltechnik und falls ich mich gegen IPS entscheide 24 oder 27" > am Montag statte ich den Elektronikmärkten einen Besuch für Livebilder ab.



Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (7. September 2017)

80cm zwischen Augen und Panel ? Da hast du aber echt Adleraugen um bei 24" Full HD eine Pixelstruktur erkennen zu können.


----------



## Shutterfly (7. September 2017)

Ich würde einfach auf gsync verzichten. Überlege auch einen Monitor zu holen aber der Aufpreis für gsync ist es mir echt nicht wert. Vor allem, da offenbar ja nun auch bald eine neue Version (gsync HDR) kommen soll.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (7. September 2017)

@Ossi:
Nicht direkt das einzelne Pixel, aber es fällt halt bei gerade Kanten in Spielen halt extrem schnell auf wenn diese über mehrere Pixelzeilen verlaufen und ich bin da halt empfindlich.


@Shutterfly:
Kein G-Sync zu kaufen ist keine Option.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin darauf zu verzichtet zumal ich in absehbarer Zeit kein Grund sehe meine System durch was schnelleres zu ersetzten.

Zum anderen hab ich keinen Bock drauf mich 2-3 Jahre mit einem Provisorium zu begnügen bis G-Sync HDR in bezalbare Regionen kommt.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 0ssi (8. September 2017)

Dann sind Anti Aliasing und Downsampling effektiver als die Auflösung zu erhöhen weil auch bei WQHD hast du noch Treppchenbildung und Kantenflimmern.
Wenn das Spiel kein gutes AA bietet dann im Treiber unter 3D Einstellungen bei DSR Faktoren 4.00x mit 0% Glättung aktivieren und im Spiel 3840x2160 wählen.
Damit hast du sogar ein ruhigeres Bild als mit nativem UHD/4K aber nicht schärfer. Durch Erhöhung der Glättung wird es noch weicher aber auch etwas unschärfer.


----------



## flixikus (8. September 2017)

Das hier scheint ja eine Art Sammelthread geworden zu sein für Monitor-Dikussionen. 

Ich habe auf meiner Suche heute einen gefunden der mit recht viel Zusagt.... :  AOC Agon AG322QCX  (AOC Agon AG322QCX - Grosser Spieler-TFT mit 144 Hertz & WQHD - GameStar)

Was haltet Ihr davon? Wenn man nicht gerade Grafiker ist oder Pro-Gamer sollte er ein alles "recht in Ordnung" können oder? Und Preislich und Optisch auch ansprechend.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (11. September 2017)

Wie angekündigt war ich heute auf Monitorshoppingtour und obwohl ich es eigentlich nicht für heute geplant habe auch gleichen einen Monitor gekauft , aber erst mal der Reihe nach:

Als erstes war ich im Media Markt und ich muss sagen ich war das letzte mal dort um Monitore in Natura zu betrachten :
Alle Monitore hingen an einem Switch und das Ausgabematerial war glaub ich nicht mal FullHD.
Selbst die einzelnen Monitore wurden einfach lieblos eingestöpselt und fertig > beim Acer Predator Z35 hat das gezeigte Bild vielleicht 30% der zur Verfügung stehenden Bildschirmfläche genutzt. 


War dann bei Steg Electronics und da kann man Monitore anschauen wie es sein soll > an jedem Ausstellungsrechner hingen 1-2 Monitore und die konnte man sich auch vom Personal vorführenlassen auch mit anderem Bildmaterial als das was gerade lief (Stichwort Color Banding).
Ich war wohl fast ne Stunde dort und hab mich intensiv mit IPS,TN und VA befasst und bin zu folgenden persönlichen Erkentnissen gekommen:
27" ist doch nicht zu gross wie Anfangs befürchtet.

VA: Hat zwar den besten Schwarzwert aber so der richtige WOW-Effekt blieb aus und die geringe Auflösung bei 27" war dann das KO.

IPS/TN im direkten Vergleich > Entscheidung viel aus Angebotsgründen zwischen Asus PG279Q und PG278QR bzw. stellvertretend waren deren FreeSync-Varianten am Start (hab zwar schon gelesen das Asus mehr zu Problemen dentiert, aber ich persönlich habe noch gar keine schlechten Erfahrung mit Asus gehabt und hab einiges von ihnen im täglichen Einsatz):

Preislicher Unterschied keine 10Euro.

Blickwinkelabhänigkeit IPS kein Thema (ganz leicht varierts ) / TN fällts mir erst bei extremen Blickwinkeln auf und so krum schau ich höchstens auf den Monitor wen wenns mich vom Stuhl haut (was habt ihr hier im Forum bloss damit? )


Bei den Farben hat der IPS minimal die Nase vorne würde es aber nicht als bedeutend besser nennen:
Dunkle Szenen kann der IPS ein Stück besser als der TN (zeigt ein paar Details im Dunklen besser).
Dämmerungsbilder gefallen mir auf dem TN besser da sie auf dem IPS irgendwie blas rüberkommen.
Tagbilder würde ich als Unentschieden bezeichnen > IPS bessere Farben kippt aber schon fasst ins Übersätigte rein und hat den besseren Kontrast,  aber beim TN empfinde ich das Gesamtbild harmonischer.


Unterm Strich hätte ich eigentlich minimal mehr zum IPS dentiert aber die Panellotterie beim IPS war dann am Schluss das Zünglein an der Waage die mich zum TN-Panel haben greifen lassen (Amazon mag CH-Kunden nicht so dolle wie euch) > Schlussendlich hab ich mir jetzt einen Asus PG278QR geholt.


----------



## Belo79 (12. September 2017)

Danke für Deine Eindrücke. Mich würde interessieren, wie es mit Color Banding auf dem Asus PG278QR  aussieht. Ich selbst hatte den noch nicht hier, aber seine Kollegen mit dem gleichen Panel (den Dell und den Acer). 

Ich empfand bei beiden Geräten das Color Banding extrem, so ungefähr sah es aus:
Horrible Color banding with new PG278QR


----------



## Shutterfly (12. September 2017)

Ist doch eh alles das gleiche Panel somit sieht es überall auch ähnlich aus


----------



## Belo79 (12. September 2017)

Also bei dem Acer war es nicht ganz so schlimm wie beim Dell, der war wirklich extrem. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Elektronik hier doch einen Unterschied aus machen kann oder es werden andere Revisionen der Panels verbaut.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. September 2017)

Ich hab leider relativ lange nach passenden Bildeinstellungen gesucht (Werkseinstellungen nicht schlecht, geht aber noch besser) und bin somit leider noch nicht wirklich zum Zocken gekommen um das Color Banding da genau zu beobachten (~5min Enderal, sollte aber morgen Abend endlich klappen mit einer längeren Spielsession ).
Da ich kein Kalibrierungsgerät habe und für ne einmalige Sache sich nicht lohnt eins zuzulegen und meine eigenen Versuche eher von bescheidener Natur waren, hab jetzt die Empfehlungen von Lim Cave genommen (Lim's Cave - Review uber den Monitor Asus PG278QR) und bin mit den Einstellungen ganz zufrieden  (in Spielen muss es sich natürlich noch zeigen).

Meine Eindrücke was das Color Banding anbelangt beziehen sich daher vorläufig nur auf Videos und Bilder:
Was mir stark auffällt ist dass das Panel extrem auf die Qualität des Eingangsmaterials reagiert:
Gutes Material = Super Bild > man muss schon sehr sehr genau hinschauen um überhaupt was zu endecken.
Schlechtes Material > die Fotos in dem verlinkten Beitrag sind noch harmlos. 

Vorläufiges persönliches Fazit:
Wen Color Banding auftritt liegt es eindeutig am Eingansmaterial und nicht am Panel selber. 



Wen ich eh hier schreibe hab ich noch ne kleine Frage (eventuell dumme Anfängerfrage):
Gestern als ich kurz in Enderal drin war hatte ich auch kurz die FPS-Anzeige vom Montitor aktiviert > wieso steht das Teil wie angenagelt bei 144 stehen während die Anzeige vom Steam immer um die 90FPS rumtanzt?


----------



## Belo79 (13. September 2017)

Für G-Sync musst du folgende Einstellungen durchführen, dann sollte alles funzen. Im Notfall Treiber mit DDU runterwerfen und neu installieren.

- Im Treiber G-Sync an (am Besten Vollbild und Fenstermodus)
- Im Treiber V-Sync auf "Ein"
- Im Treiber Maximale Bildwiederholungsfrequenz auf Maximum
- Im Spiel V-Sync und Max. FPS ausschalten

Bzgl. Color Banding:
Ich dache auch erst, dass es am "schlechten Material" liegt, aber dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so, denn bei den IPS Kisten hat man dies nicht und die Farbverläufe werden sauber dargestellt (auch bei z.B. SD Inhalten). Mich stört es sehr, da ich am PC auch öfters mal ein Film schaue (z.B. 1080p), da war es ein Graus, mit IPS funzt es wunderbar.

Hier sieht man es ganz gut (7 Post, bei den Vergleichsbildern auf den Himmel schauen)
Battlefield 1 colors banding (dithering) — Battlefield Forums


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. September 2017)

Mir persönlich ist Color Banding in niedrig aufgelösten Videos relativ egal da ich generell sehr selten Videos am PC schaue > für das gibt den Multimedia-PC im Wohnzimmer der am Ferseher angeschlossen ist.

Wie bereits gesagt, da ich für die IPS-Panellotterie kein Opfer ala Amzon hab und die damit verbundene Suche nur über hohe finanzielle Kosten realisierbar gewesen wäre hab ich mich gegen IPS entschieden > wen sie die Qualität auf ein anehmbares Niveau ohne Lotterie gebracht haben überleg ich mir den Wechsel zu IPS nochmals (oder bis dann doch gleich zu OLED).

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belo79 (13. September 2017)

Passt ja,wenn man nicht wie ich viel Videos schaut,fällt das kaum ins Gewicht, in Spielen ist es mir auch nie störend aufgefallen [emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (28. September 2017)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich die einzelnen "Game Visual"-Einstellungen oder habt ihr die ganze Zeit die gleiche Einstellung am laufen? 

Ich hab mir jetzt so eingerichtet dass ich ihm "Racing Mod" das gleiche Bild wie im "RGB" bekomme allerdings bei geringerer Helligkeit (RGB ist für am Abend einfach zu hell).


Was soll eigentlich am RPG-Modus so gut sein? 
Die Farben werden extrem aufgehellt (das Nvidia-Grün sieht aus wie das Kawasaki Racing Green ) und verschlucken so auch gewisse Details in hellen Bereichen > richtig behen lässt es sich nicht ohne das komplette Bild zu versauen.


Ps.:
144Hz+Gsync ist  > ein völlig neues Spielgefühl


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hab da mal noch Anschlussfrage da der Monitor gewisse Einschränkungen auf dem HDMI hat:
Funktioniert der Monitor auch problemlos wenn man ihn an eine DisplayPort-Switchbox anschliesst oder gibt es da Probleme?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (25. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Vorletzten Samstag musste ich meinen Asus PG278QR in die Reparatur geben und heute konnte ich ihn wieder abholen.

Angeblicherweise soll es ein fabrikneuer Monitor sein aber ich hab da so meine Zweifel:
Auf der Seriennummer am Monitor selber klebt ein weisser Kleber mit einer neuen Seriennummer drauf > liege ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig dass es sich dabei um einen repariert Austauschmonitor handelt? 

Zumindest mal hat er keine toten Pixel und auch vom Colorbanding her identisch mit meinem Alten > weiss nicht warum aber ich hab irgendwie so ein Gefühl dass es mein Alter ist, trau mich aber nicht den Kleber kurz anzuheben.


----------

